# Ovary Transplants to Restore Fertility



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Thought you might be interested to see the attached - not strictly IVF but about ovary transplants in the future.

Wow - not sure if you are aware but there is conference on infertility going on in Rome this week.

I apologise for offending anyone but am about to post a link from the Daily Mail - actually not criticising IVF but talking about ovary transplants for those who may have had cancer or be infertilie. I imagine it is some years off but I thought it was rather fascinating.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1290779/Ovary-transplant-lengthen-womans-life-restore-fertility.html

N&N


----------

